# stihl chart for spark plugs



## Birddog1 (Feb 7, 2012)

for stihl chainsaws,Is there any type of spark plug chart out there that cross references for champion,bosch, ngk, for different model stihl chainsaws? thanks


----------



## calcommon (Feb 7, 2012)

With the exception of the 06,07,and 08 you put a RCJ6Y in a Stihl Chainsaw, equivalents are BPMR7A and WSR6F I tend to use the NGK more often than not.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 7, 2012)

Try this: Spark plug, Spark plug wire, spark plug gap, spark plug cross reference and ignition wires at Sparkplugs.com


----------



## Birddog1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Try this: Spark plug, Spark plug wire, spark plug gap, spark plug cross reference and ignition wires at Sparkplugs.com



way to go I was working on a 034 super av today I had a ngk bpmr7a I used, it was the right call! thanks again


----------



## Birddog1 (Feb 7, 2012)

*for future reference*



calcommon said:


> With the exception of the 06,07,and 08 you put a RCJ6Y in a Stihl Chainsaw, equivalents are BPMR7A and WSR6F I tend to use the NGK more often than not.


 what plugs are used for 06,07,08?


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 7, 2012)

Birddog1 said:


> what plugs are used for 06,07,08?



Here's some info:


----------



## Birddog1 (Feb 7, 2012)

kr5258 said:


> Here's some info:


 great info!:smile2:


----------

